# Rosie, Beautiful young Maine Coon Lady needs a wonderful new (INDOOR) home



## Cats cats cats

Hi there  My name is Rosie , or to give me my posh title, Lakesides Desert Rose  I am a Classic Blue Tabby female and *I am only 16 months young* 

*I currently live in Staffordshire.*

As you can see, i am EXTREMELY beautiful  









I was brought all the way from Germany as apparently, i am so amazing that my mummy says, she just had to have me   I was meant to be a breeding queen and I did have one litter, but it was very difficult for me and I didn't enjoy it 

I did have beautiful babies though, here is my blue tabby son, Mr Blue Face :001_wub: didn't I do well :001_wub:









My mummy loves me very much and has said that she wont put me through another birth  She said I deserve a special,* INDOOR *, pet home now, with someone who will care for me and treasure me as I deserve 

I am super friendly  i love people, cats and dogs  so a home with other pets would be purrfect 

I am registered with GCCF and TICA and will come with all relevant paperwork.

I am vaccinated, microchipped and have a pet passport too 

I will be spayed before leaving for my new home. I am NOT for breeding, I am to love as a pet only 

So if you would like to apply to become my new slave, please PM ( send a personal message ) Catscatscats or visit my mummy's website for an email address and phone number .....

Katemaz Maine Coons - Home

*Please note: Homes will be VERY thoroughly vetted and scrutinised  my mummy is very choosy and said I am so precious, that only a very special person will do *

*Further note:* an adoption fee will apply.


----------



## cats galore

aww CCC she is gorgeous. i'm sure she will find a wonderful home very soon


----------



## Cats cats cats

cats galore said:


> aww CCC she is gorgeous. i'm sure she will find a wonderful home very soon


I should add, I am advertising her for my friend ( Blue Face and Smokeys breeder ) she is not mine .....sadly


----------



## loubyfrog

No wonder Mr Baby Blue is soooooooo stunning with a mummy like that.:001_tt1:

Hope Rosie gets her perfect home very soon.


----------



## colliemerles

_thought i recognised her,shes lovely, it will be hard for her to part with her im sure. Hopefully someone will give her a loving pet home very soon._


----------



## Cats cats cats

colliemerles said:


> _thought i recognised her,shes lovely, it will be hard for her to part with her im sure. Hopefully someone will give her a loving pet home very soon._


She is pretty upset  but its best for pretty Rosie  

She's very pretty isn't she :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> I should add, I am advertising her for my friend ( Blue Face and Smokeys breeder ) she is not mine .....sadly


i'm surprised she hasn't joined you. she'd fit in so well


----------



## Cats cats cats

cats galore said:


> i'm surprised she hasn't joined you. she'd fit in so well


She'd make a nice girlfriend for Baba


----------



## cats galore

Cats cats cats said:


> She'd make a nice girlfriend for Baba


i haven't got him now. he is an absolutely gorgeous boy and i love him to bits, but sadly after the life he had living in the shed with constant breeding, that is all he seems to know. even though he was neutered, he couldn't leave the others alone, even the boys. it broke my heart to send him back to CC but i felt it was best for all of the cats including him. he is now up for adoption as an only cat. he will make someone an beautiful pet. he would actually give you a kiss if you ask him for one, and gave the best cuddles ever


----------



## Cats cats cats

cats galore said:


> i haven't got him now. he is an absolutely gorgeous boy and i love him to bits, but sadly after the life he had living in the shed with constant breeding, that is all he seems to know. even though he was neutered, he couldn't leave the others alone, even the boys. it broke my heart to send him back to CC but i felt it was best for all of the cats including him. he is now up for adoption as an only cat. he will make someone an beautiful pet. he would actually give you a kiss if you ask him for one, and gave the best cuddles ever


Oh CG, I am so very sorry  I didn't realise baba had gone back  you must be so sad  a huge hug for you ((((((HUG)))))) and a gentle kiss on the lips to baba (((((KISS)))))

He sounds awesome


----------



## catcoonz

Rosie is gorgeous, she will find a lovely home very soon. xxx


----------



## JordanRose

WOW !!!!! :001_tt1:

She's bloomin' gorgeous! (I'd have a lot of cats by now if I had my way- I fall in love with a different one every week :lol: )


----------



## Cats cats cats

JordanRose said:


> WOW !!!!! :001_tt1:
> 
> She's bloomin' gorgeous! (I'd have a lot of cats by now if I had my way- I fall in love with a different one every week :lol: )


A spooky girlfriend  

I have noticed that you're in love with every cat on here


----------



## denflo

Oh, wow! If only I could .... She is absolutely stunning! Hope she finds a lovely forever home very soon - I'm sure she will!


----------



## PetloverJo

She is so stunning:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## rox666

She really is beautiful. I only live just up the road from there as well. I did say I was stopping at 3 though. Perhaps I'll send a picture of her to my OH - sort of sowing the seeds.


----------



## rox666

Hubby just saw the picture and groaned so I took that as authorisation to proceed! I've emailed the contact details on the website so now I just wait and see.

I don't post here much but I have 3 cats, all rehomes - 2 of which are diabetic, one in remission, so I post more on the Diabetic Cat Care forum than anything.

I'm hoping she can come to live with us, I've always loved the look of Maine Coon's and I'm sure we will be able to give her a loving happy home.


----------



## Cats cats cats

rox666 said:


> Hubby just saw the picture and groaned so I took that as authorisation to proceed! I've emailed the contact details on the website so now I just wait and see.
> 
> I don't post here much but I have 3 cats, all rehomes - 2 of which are diabetic, one in remission, so I post more on the Diabetic Cat Care forum than anything.
> 
> I'm hoping she can come to live with us, I've always loved the look of Maine Coon's and I'm sure we will be able to give her a loving happy home.


This is super news !!  Good luck, I really hope it works out for you and beautiful Rosie 

Keep us updated won't you


----------



## rox666

I certainly will. I see no reason why we won't pass a home check - our cats are indoor cats that are allowed outside into the secure garden when we are at home and we have plenty of room - there's just the two of us and 3 cats in a 4 bed house out in the sticks! They are the most spoiled cats in the world with lots of toys and play areas, but now of course I'm worrying that there will be something not right!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

rox666 said:


> I certainly will. I see no reason why we won't pass a home check - our cats are indoor cats that are allowed outside into the secure garden when we are at home and we have plenty of room - there's just the two of us and 3 cats in a 4 bed house out in the sticks! They are the most spoiled cats in the world with lots of toys and play areas, but now of course I'm worrying that there will be something not right!!


From what you say, you sound purrfect 

I'd probably take some pictures of your garden and cats etc and email those too  That's what I did, I bombarded her pictures to show how great my home is


----------



## loubyfrog

rox666 said:


> I certainly will. I see no reason why we won't pass a home check - our cats are indoor cats that are allowed outside into the secure garden when we are at home and we have plenty of room - there's just the two of us and 3 cats in a 4 bed house out in the sticks! They are the most spoiled cats in the world with lots of toys and play areas, but now of course I'm worrying that there will be something not right!!


Your home and surroundings sound Perfect for you to be Rosies slave.....I really hope she can come and live with you and your gang.


----------



## rox666

Cats cats cats said:


> From what you say, you sound purrfect
> 
> I'd probably take some pictures of your garden and cats etc and email those too  That's what I did, I bombarded her pictures to show how great my home is


Just sent her a link to our Flickr album. Doesn't really show the two massive cat trees or the multitude of toys, but hopefully she can see 3 happy cats!

Cats - a set on Flickr

(Slinky the tabby in most of the photos is one of the diabetics (not in remission and doubt he ever will be) and was thin and not in great condition when we got him, hence why he doesn't look so good in some of the earlier pics.)


----------



## Cats cats cats

rox666 said:


> Just sent her a link to our Flickr album. Doesn't really show the two massive cat trees or the multitude of toys, but hopefully she can see 3 happy cats!
> 
> Cats - a set on Flickr
> 
> (Slinky the tabby in most of the photos is one of the diabetics (not in remission and doubt he ever will be) and was thin and not in great condition when we got him, hence why he doesn't look so good in some of the earlier pics.)


Wonderful pictures  oooh i'm excited for you !


----------



## rox666

We're going to see her next Sunday. Will let you know how it goes .


----------



## Cats cats cats

rox666 said:


> We're going to see her next Sunday. Will let you know how it goes .


Excellent !!  you will love her   how exciting !!!! 

Don't forget, if you do take her, pics are required !


----------



## rox666

Don't worry about that - my phone is full of cat photos, in fact I don't have any photos without a cat in!

I just need to do some reading now on caring for them as I know they need lots of grooming. Nikki says she will explain everything but I like to read up on things first.


----------



## Deb1

Good luck to you and Rosie


----------



## cats galore

can't wait to hear how the meeting goes. good luck and hopefully she will be home with you very soon


----------



## Supasilvfoxy

Great! I just love happy endings, such a sweet looking cat too!

Much happiness in your new home girly - lookin forward to updates.


----------



## Calvine

How beautiful is _SHE_!!


----------



## vivien

She is absolutely beautiful.

Viv xx


----------



## Paddypaws

rox666 said:


> I don't post here much but I have 3 cats, all rehomes - 2 of which are diabetic, one in remission, so I post more on the Diabetic Cat Care forum than anything.


Yoohoo Rox! charliesugar here, Woody's mum! Fancy meeting you here!
I am sooooooo jealous of your (possible, hopeful) new MC cat, like you I have always longed for one but keep getting caught up with the dodgy diabetic rescues!


----------



## rox666

Hi Claire! I'm so excited about it - she looks absolutely gorgeous and as much as I love my moggy rescues, I have always loved the look of Maine Coons. A young adult becoming available just down the road is just perfect.


----------



## laureniriswithers

hi is rosie still available? I have wanted a maine coon since forever but could never afford one! she would be worshipped head to paw and have other animals for company... i'm home all the time to be at her bekon call too


----------



## Cats cats cats

laureniriswithers said:


> hi is rosie still available? I have wanted a maine coon since forever but could never afford one! she would be worshipped head to paw and have other animals for company... i'm home all the time to be at her bekon call too


Hi  sorry for the delay in my reply, ive only just seen your message.

Yes, Rosie is still available but I believe someone is going to view her this sunday. Rosie is not my cat, she belongs to my friend, a breeder of Maine Coons.

See her website for contact details ....

Katemaz Maine Coons - Home

Please note that although Rosie is in the Rescue & Adoption section here, she is not free , an adoption fee will be asked to ensure the right home


----------



## laureniriswithers

I would be happy to pay an adoption fee if it wasn't too pricey I just cant afford to pay full breeder prices and could garentee her a good forever indoor home, as all my cats have been rescues, and they are all very sociable, I have been on the website and they are all absoloute beauties! could you let me know if she is still up for grabs as we are only in Wolverhampton and would love to take her on...


----------



## Cats cats cats

laureniriswithers said:


> I would be happy to pay an adoption fee if it wasn't too pricey I just cant afford to pay full breeder prices and could garentee her a good forever indoor home, as all my cats have been rescues, and they are all very sociable, I have been on the website and they are all absoloute beauties! could you let me know if she is still up for grabs as we are only in Wolverhampton and would love to take her on...


Hi  I'm sure the breeder would be delighted to hear from you 

Nicolas email address is .... [email protected]

I will text her now and ask if she would like another enquirer  I'm sure she will as she will want to choose the very best home for her special girl 

( sorry rox666 , no offence intended at all. I hope you understand, I'm only the go between  )


----------



## laureniriswithers

ok! im not sure what they will make of our home as we haven't got the poshest of houses but we have happy cats and lots of love and they are welcome to inspect!


----------



## Cats cats cats

laureniriswithers said:


> ok! im not sure what they will make of our home as we haven't got the poshest of houses but we have happy cats and lots of love and they are welcome to inspect!


Don't be daft, posh homes are irrelevant, LOVING homes are what matters  besides, who can possibly have a posh home with cats, mines like a bomb site, cat climbers, beds , toys etc everywhere 

Ps. If you look at the gallery, Mr Smokey Pants is my boy :001_wub: when he was a kitten


----------



## laureniriswithers

ha ha ours have recently developed a habit of clawing wallpaper.... our bedroom looks like a tiger lives there! we spent a fortune on an activity center to stop them and none of them bother with it! ive emailed the owner... a bit of an essay... I think they may think im a deranged mentalist now LOL!


----------



## Cats cats cats

laureniriswithers said:


> ha ha ours have recently developed a habit of clawing wallpaper.... our bedroom looks like a tiger lives there! we spent a fortune on an activity center to stop them and none of them bother with it! ive emailed the owner... a bit of an essay... I think they may think im a deranged mentalist now LOL!


Please don't be offended but I notice in your signature and in the lost pets section that you have recently had a cat go missing ?

didn't you say your cats are indoor cats ?


----------



## crispycat

LOl hope this doesnt start a cat war! May this cat go to the best home!


----------



## rox666

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi  I'm sure the breeder would be delighted to hear from you
> 
> Nicolas email address is .... [email protected]
> 
> I will text her now and ask if she would like another enquirer  I'm sure she will as she will want to choose the very best home for her special girl
> 
> ( sorry rox666 , no offence intended at all. I hope you understand, I'm only the go between  )


No offence take . As you say, she will want her to go to the best home.


----------



## laureniriswithers

no. sorry I should have explained better! my fault! my 3 are indoor/outdoor however as our one girl has gone missing/stolen (we think stolen as shes a very pretty cat and a few other people in the same street all had cats go missing on the same day) we have decided they are to remain indoor now as they all use litter-trays, they only go out to do their business really, and never go out at night anyway and don't stray far so its a real shock our girl has vanished. I have emailed rosies owner and explained the situation and she understands fully. and I have said should we get her we wouldn't let her out.

I have also done as much as I can to find my girl fluffy... if anyone has suggestions as to what I could do to find her I may not have thought of please don't hesitate to tell me - full details on my lost and found post!


----------



## laureniriswithers

also so there is no confusion we were looking into getting a fourth cat before fluffy vanished...im not looking to replace her, she has only been gone since sunday and we have high hopes she will be found as we have her microchipped and collared we have posted flyers in every letterbox in our street and the surrounding area, posters on lampposts, bus shelters, in shop windows, called our 5 most local vets asking for her and put her on their lost and found sections, and called microchip company, checked sheds, garages and outhouses of neighbours and no she isn't in our house!


----------



## laureniriswithers

sorry I don't want people thinking i'm a bad or irresponsible owner because i'm punishing myself enough trust me!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi  you don't have to explain yourself to me  I was just confused that's all.

Have you heard back from Nicola ?


----------



## laureniriswithers

yes she says if sundays visitors are unsuitable or change their mind she will let me know


im sure she will be happy with them though and I wish them the best of luck


----------



## colliemerles

_i got my Smudge from this breeder,( Nikki) shes a lovely lady and will want the best home for her girl. It doesnt have to be a posh home, just a forever loving home ._


----------



## laureniriswithers

I HOPE SO!!!!! it was totally love at first sight with this girl she's stunning! she would be royalty in our house! the cats come first always have always will hubby gets sooo jelous!


----------



## laureniriswithers

smudge looks like a right cheeky devil btw! what a cutie


----------



## colliemerles

_this is a picture of Smudge now.
_


----------



## Cats cats cats

colliemerles said:


> _this is a picture of Smudge now.
> _


Oh CM !!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: you're such a tease !!!


----------



## laureniriswithers

awww gorgeous! made my belly flutter! as u can see from my siggy.... mine are all complete tarts! gomez and pumpkin are like boyfried and girlfriend (I like to think of them like pumpkin is my pretty little teen and gomez is her sugar daddy cos hes 5 years older) then fluffy (the one who is missing) is the black one on the right.... shes my favourite if I admit it! she isn't fond of fuss but ive had her since she was a 6 week old kitten... ill post a pic


----------



## laureniriswithers

heres fluffy about 2 weeks after we got her


----------



## laureniriswithers

this is the day I rescued her


----------



## laureniriswithers

Cats cats cats said:


> Oh CM !!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: you're such a tease !!!


what cat is that u have hun? with the grey mane? GORGEOUS!!! any piccies?


----------



## Cats cats cats

laureniriswithers said:


> what cat is that u have hun? with the grey mane? GORGEOUS!!! any piccies?


Do you mean Colliemerles boy ? That is Smudge, he's a maine coon  Yes CM, PICS !!


----------



## laureniriswithers

no I meant the one on your siggy!!!!


----------



## laureniriswithers

is it a Persian? ive never seen a cat like that before!


----------



## Cats cats cats

laureniriswithers said:


> no I meant the one on your siggy!!!!


Oh  which one? The one on the left is Mr Fuzzy, he's a persian, I rescued him from the RSPCA 

The third one in also has a greyish mane, that's Wolfgang, he's a Norwegian Forest Cat 

So I don't take up Rosie's thread with pics, here are some of my picture posts 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/265265-back-popular-demand-mr-fuzzy-pic-heavy.html

And .....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/308485-blue-face-pics.html

And .....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/271614-meet-mr-smokey-pants-black-smoke-mc-kitten-pic-heavy.html

Prepare to drool


----------



## laureniriswithers

omg mr fuzzy! hes bizzare and awesome!


----------



## laureniriswithers

I want them all! I think if my husband wasn't there to ground me id be a mad cat lady...btw theres some serious cat tree action going on there! we only have the one.... our cats never bother with toys.... ive tried EVERYTHING on the market...obsessed with *cats from hell* at the mo with Jackson galaxy? play time just isn't a factor for mine.... they just sleep and eat!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Thank you  my cats love to play and climb  but mostly, they love being outside in the cat run 

I am truly blessed with my cats, they are the best :001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats

Rox666 ......today is the big day !!!  do let us know how the visit goes wont you


----------



## rox666

Cats cats cats said:


> Rox666 ......today is the big day !!!  do let us know how the visit goes wont you


It is and I'm soooooo excited - been looking forward to it all week! Just can't wait to see Rosie and all the others. I'm hoping we get a look at Zappatta as well as he looks gorgeous. Will let you know..........


----------



## Cats cats cats

rox666 said:


> It is and I'm soooooo excited - been looking forward to it all week! Just can't wait to see Rosie and all the others. I'm hoping we get a look at Zappatta as well as he looks gorgeous. Will let you know..........


Hehe Zap ......he's a monster, he's huge !  what time are you visiting ?


----------



## rox666

Cats cats cats said:


> Hehe Zap ......he's a monster, he's huge !  what time are you visiting ?


12.30pm. Not long now. I think we are about 40 minutes drive away but are going to head off early and do a bit of shopping en route.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Can't wait to hear all about it !


----------



## catcoonz

Good Luck.


----------



## rox666

I am so pleased to say that Rosie will be coming home to us next weekend . She was absolutely beautiful and I just love the Maine Coon personality. Nikki is going to get her in for her spay on Tuesday so fingers crossed that goes smoothly for her and we can pick her up at the weekend.

We were going to try and make off with Zap as well but apparently he is already spoken for!


----------



## oliviarussian

rox666 said:


> I am so pleased to say that Rosie will be coming home to us next weekend . She was absolutely beautiful and I just love the Maine Coon personality. Nikki is going to get her in for her spay on Tuesday so fingers crossed that goes smoothly for her and we can pick her up at the weekend.
> 
> We were going to try and make off with Zap as well but apparently he is already spoken for!


You lucky, lucky lady.... Congratulations


----------



## Cats cats cats

rox666 said:


> I am so pleased to say that Rosie will be coming home to us next weekend . She was absolutely beautiful and I just love the Maine Coon personality. Nikki is going to get her in for her spay on Tuesday so fingers crossed that goes smoothly for her and we can pick her up at the weekend.
> 
> We were going to try and make off with Zap as well but apparently he is already spoken for!


Yaaaaaaaay !!!although I did already know  PICS !!!! Come on now, play fair 

What did you think of Zap then ?


----------



## Cats cats cats

Ps. Coonies personalities are amazing aren't they  be prepared to need another in approximately 6 months


----------



## rox666

Cats cats cats said:


> Ps. Coonies personalities are amazing aren't they  be prepared to need another in approximately 6 months


Ha! You just said exactly what I had already been thinking! They are amazing and I can imagine their personalities are addictive and how could we make do with just the one?!

We do have some pics that Nikki took for us - just not got round to getting them off my phone yet - had loads to do when we got back home. I will post some later or tomorrow morning though. Right now I am about to sit down with a glass of wine and flick through them.

Zap was just so beautiful (or should I say handsome) as well - I've never seen a male MC before and knew they were big, just not quite that big.


----------



## tincan

Congratulations  what a lovely outcome , really happy for both Rosie and yourself .... Welcome to the Coonie Club


----------



## loubyfrog

Brilliant news that you are Rosies Mummy...so pleased for you all

Please please please stick around on PF post some pics once she settles in....would be lovely if Rosie would grace us with her presence once in a while.

Also to laureniriswithers.....Hands off Mr Fuzzy,He's MINE!!!


----------



## rox666

Oh don't worry - we'll stick around and Rosie will definitely be an active member here .

Here's a couple of pics of the gorgeous girl......


----------



## Cats cats cats

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Blue said "hello mummy"


----------



## cats galore

rosie looks so lovely. congratulations, you are a very lucky slave to be able to take her into your home. i had bailey in my life for a very short time (a month approx). the first mc i ever had contact with and he was just so different to all the other cats i have ever owned. mc's have fantastic personalities and i'm sure Rosie will live upto all the expectations of a mc
can't wait to see more of her as she settles in with you


----------



## Paddypaws

Congratulations Rox...to say I am jealous is an under statement, but I know she is going to an extra special home and look forward to seeing updates on her.


----------



## rox666

Just heard that Rosie's spay went well and she is home and looking fine . So we pick her up at the weekend - I'm hoping Nikki will let us have her on Saturday (for no reason other than impatience) but I guess that all depends on Rosie's recovery.


----------



## Cats cats cats

rox666 said:


> Just heard that Rosie's spay went well and she is home and looking fine . So we pick her up at the weekend - I'm hoping Nikki will let us have her on Saturday (for no reason other than impatience) but I guess that all depends on Rosie's recovery.


   i'm not famous for my patience either  I really hope you get her Saturday too as I cant wait to hear all about her


----------



## rox666

Picking her up Saturday midday .


----------



## tincan

rox666 said:


> Picking her up Saturday midday .


Wonderful news Rox  Lucky you , she is a stunning lady .... and pics of course are always welcomed


----------



## rox666

Just wanted to update this thread to say that Rosie is now home with us. She has her own room for now and is currently hiding in a corner behind some boxes (moved in about 4 years ago and still haven't unpacked everything)! She's got all the essentials (toys, food, water fountain, litter tray, bed) and a cat tree with a beautiful view so I'm hoping she will come out and at least sit in that and look out of the window at the birds!

Just dug out a Feliway diffuser so am going to put that in there as well.

Once she is settled and a bit more confident round us I'll get some pics and post them in the pictures section.


----------



## cats galore

brilliant news. can't wait to see her when she settled in


----------



## colliemerles

_look forward to pictures once she settles._


----------



## Cats cats cats

Excellent !!!  how exciting for you   can't wait to see her all settled 

Blue says " I was scared on my first day too mummy but now I'm not  your new mummy loves you very much "


----------



## colliemerles

Cats cats cats said:


> Excellent !!!  how exciting for you   can't wait to see her all settled
> 
> Blue says " I was scared on my first day too mummy but now I'm not  your new mummy loves you very much "


_we need new pics of Blue soon.xxxxxx_


----------



## rox666

Rosie pics here......

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/312701-rosie.html#post1063012031

I have to say that I am loving the Maine Coon temperament, she is just so friendly and inquisitive and that is only after a week.


----------



## colliemerles

lovely pictures,


----------



## psychobillybird

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi there  My name is Rosie , or to give me my posh title, Lakesides Desert Rose  I am a Classic Blue Tabby female and *I am only 16 months young*
> 
> *I currently live in Staffordshire.*
> 
> As you can see, i am EXTREMELY beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was brought all the way from Germany as apparently, i am so amazing that my mummy says, she just had to have me   I was meant to be a breeding queen and I did have one litter, but it was very difficult for me and I didn't enjoy it
> 
> I did have beautiful babies though, here is my blue tabby son, Mr Blue Face :001_wub: didn't I do well :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mummy loves me very much and has said that she wont put me through another birth  She said I deserve a special,* INDOOR *, pet home now, with someone who will care for me and treasure me as I deserve
> 
> I am super friendly  i love people, cats and dogs  so a home with other pets would be purrfect
> 
> I am registered with GCCF and TICA and will come with all relevant paperwork.
> 
> I am vaccinated, microchipped and have a pet passport too
> 
> I will be spayed before leaving for my new home. I am NOT for breeding, I am to love as a pet only
> 
> So if you would like to apply to become my new slave, please PM ( send a personal message ) Catscatscats or visit my mummy's website for an email address and phone number .....
> 
> Katemaz Maine Coons - Home
> 
> *Please note: Homes will be VERY thoroughly vetted and scrutinised  my mummy is very choosy and said I am so precious, that only a very special person will do *
> 
> *Further note:* an adoption fee will apply.


Hello. Dose Rosie have a loving home yet. She is so beautiful and me and my partner have just lost our cat and the house is so empty without her we would love a new little friend to love.


----------

